# Dragonlance: Taming The Taman-Busuk



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 7, 2006)

355 AC 

The War of the Lance has drawn to a close, and peace reigns through much of Ansalon. However, the central regions of the Taman Busuk remain in turmoil. Evil creatures and men linger in the area in no small numbers. The Whitestone Council and the Solamnic Knights have decreed that the area will be scoured of the last vestiges of evil and tamed. 

Much has changed in the land since the end of the war. The Solamnic Knights have regained their prestigious place as honorable defenders of good. Under the wise leadership of newly-appointed master Lord Gunthar Uth Wistan, the knight's measure has undergone considerable revision (including major provisions allowing non-Solamnics and half-elves in the knightly ranks). The Holy Orders of the Stars have reformed and offer their healing ministrations again after over three centuries of absence. Wizards still draw suspicion in some areas, but no one can deny the role they played in driving out the evil forces. 

To further their ends in Central Ansalon, the knights have established 3 outposts to act as rally points. These outposts have given hope to many of the beleagured good folk in the land, and have grown into small towns in their own right. The first of the outposts is just to the south of the abandoned city of Throtl. The second just north of Jelek, and south of the fabled location of the Tower of Gargath. The third is east of Sanction, and near the dark city of Neraka. Until recently, reports from the outposts have been very well, but the reports have grown fewer in the past several months, and more vague in their content. The latest report tells of bizarre orders and commanders behaving strangely in the outpost near Throtl. The reports suggest there may be spies or enemy spellcasters infiltrating the outpost. In response, the Solamnic Knights have decided to send a party led by a veteran knight to investigate these reports. What follows is the missive giving the veteran knight his orders: 

[sblock=letter]Sir Deregan O'Connor, 

Greetings old friend. We are sure, by the time you read this letter, you will have heard tell of the strange doings in our outposts in the Taman-Busuk region. Vauge reports, incomplete reports, and talk of possible spies are the order of the day.  You might have initially dismissed them as ramblings of a disgruntled junior official, as we were inclined to. However, the importance of the outposts demands that we give reports of this nature their due attention. Therefore, we are instructing you to gather a party of men and women of good character, journey to the outpost near Throtl, and assess the situation. We know your duties in Solace are of great import, but we need one who will investigate this potential threat thoroughly and with diligence.  

Given the nature of this mission, it is critical that you speak of your true mission with no one once you reach the outpost. We know this secrecy may not sit well with you, but if there are covert operatives in the outposts, they must not be alarmed by your presence. Your and your team are to say that you are merely replacement forces, and we have have enclosed with this letter official documents to that effect. Be sure to brief your team thoroughly on this point. 

May Paladine guide your way. 

On behalf of the Council of Knights, 
Lord Gunthar Uth Wistan [/sblock]

*Taming The Taman-Busuk*

You have been selected by Sir Deregan to join him on his quests to the northern outpost in the Taman-Busuk, ostensibly to serve as reinforcements for the outpost's defense forces.  Your true mission though is to determine whether the reports of spies in the outpost have any truth behind them.  

Starting level: 3
Alignments: any nonevil

Abilities: 4d6 drop low, reroll ones (at invisiblecastle.com, you can use the 4d6.takeHighest(3).minroll(2) command, and post the results).

Races allowed: from the PHB or Dragonlance campaign setting book (hereafter referred to as DLCS).  The humans, dwarves, and half-elves in DL are essentially the same as in the PHB mechanics-wise.  Dwarves are either mountain dwarves (and belong to one of the mountain dwarf clans: Hylar [highest-ranking noble clan], Daewar [warriors], Klar [advisors, servants, and warriors] or one of your own make.) or hill dwarves (all of the Neidar clan).  Qualinesti elves are also the same as PHB elves.  Silvanesti elves are as per grey elves in the MM in game stats and temperament.  There are no halflings (replaced by the irrepressible kender) or half-orcs or drow on Krynn.  Gnomes are different as well.  If you want a gnome or kender character and don't have the DLCS, let me know and I'll give you the mechanical info you need. 

Classes: from PHB or DLCS with a couple exceptions.  The bard, sorcerer and monk do not exist in the time of the campaign.  The scout (complete adventurer), favored soul (complete divine) and wu jen (complete arcane) will be allowed in their places.  Scouts function as usual.  Favored souls, as with all other divine casters on Krynn, are beholden to a patron deity.  The wu jen (simple mage in elvish) practices a more tradional elvish style of high sorcery.  They do not have the behavioral taboos of wu jen from other worlds, but are the same in all other regards.

Equipment: You receive the standard amount of steel pieces for purchasing equipment, and equipment-buying can be done before we begin.  Steel is the standard of exchange on Krynn, a longsword costs 15 steel, a dagger 2 steel and so forth.  Or as my character Mironallia said "100 gold and 2 copper won't buy you a cup of coffee."  The values of Krynn's coins are shown below:

0.002 starmetal (aka adamantine, extremely rare)=0.01 mithral (very rare)=0.1 platinum=1 steel=2 bronze=10 silver=40 gold=100 copper

The first two coins are rare and only minted in dwarven nations.  Characters can't start the game carrying these coins, but may stumble upon them in their travels.

Other questions and concerns?:  lay 'em on me.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm not entirely up on my DL timeline, so is this after war of the lance before war of chaos? If so then excellent. Mystics allowed?

I'm up for a DL game and would be interested. I read a bunch of DL novels up through the chaos war (Chronicles, Twins, Tales, Preludes, Villains, Heroes, a few others) but nothing after that. I'm familiar with 1e Dragonlance Adventures hardcover, a bit of Taladas, and have the 3e one but have not read a lot of it.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 7, 2006)

355 AC is 3 years after the end of the War of the Lance, and 28 before the star of the Summer of Chaos.  Sadly, mystics don't exist yet at this time.    The favored soul operates in much the same manner.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 7, 2006)

I'm an old sucker for DL games. Count me in. 

What about Knights of the Steel Legion?

-Blood


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2006)

Stell Legion doesn't exist yet I guess, if we are only 3 years after the War of the Lance.

I am definetly for agame of DL, and as all DL game, it need at least a kender... my favorite race.    I reserve the kender slot of the group. I'll take back an old concept I had not teh chance to play a lot. A bit stereotypical (he is a Rogue...) but his main occupation is a cook 

Also, I would like, if it is possible, to mix the background of the chosen characters, and not only being a a few individuals who just met. So before I create a background, i would liek top know who want ot have a kender following them


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2006)

wow ... DL game.
Can I Play Irda, Favoured Soul of Mishakal ?
If not, I'l conjure up Hill dwarf from Neidar clan, Priest of Reorx.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 7, 2006)

This is what I got from Invis. 
16, 15, 15, 13, 13, 9

I'm probably going to come up with a Knight, if not a Steel Knight then a Solmanic one. And what Knight would be complete if they did not have a Kender at thier side. Velmont, if you would like, you can link up histories with my Knight. 

-Blood


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> I'm probably going to come up with a Knight, if not a Steel Knight then a Solmanic one. And what Knight would be complete if they did not have a Kender at thier side. Velmont, if you would like, you can link up histories with my Knight.




No problem. Just a suggestion, like all kender, he will be under the effect of teh wanderlust that touch the kenders when the reach adulthood. If he has decided to stick with you, it must mean you have not been stationned too long in one place, and I could be your aide-de-camp, mianly taking care of your meals, as I will be a cook.

Eva, can you gives me the stats of a kender, I don't have teh campaign setting of DL since it has been released in third edition of D&D, but I know teh story well, having many novels many times and having many book AD&D edition.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 7, 2006)

. .


----------



## Voadam (Sep 7, 2006)

I haven't tried out the noble class yet from the DLCS so I'll probably try and see how they play out. I'll have to wait until a bit later to check on the exact class abilities and such though. Thinking a travelling elven dilletante noble concept.

What is standard starting wealth for 3rd level?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2006)

I've found teh stats on the WotC web site. If there is some change compare to these stats, tell me.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2006)

Here the stats for my kender: 16, 15, 15, 13, 9, 8


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 7, 2006)

Again, as with the mystics, the steel legion and the irda don't come into play until after the Chaos War.  Other than that, looking good so far.  I see Velmont has the kender stats.  I'll have to keep that page in mind next time I start a DL game.  

3rd level characters get 2700 steel.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> No problem. Just a suggestion, like all kender, he will be under the effect of teh wanderlust that touch the kenders when the reach adulthood. If he has decided to stick with you, it must mean you have not been stationned too long in one place, and I could be your aide-de-camp, mianly taking care of your meals, as I will be a cook.
> 
> Eva, can you gives me the stats of a kender, I don't have teh campaign setting of DL since it has been released in third edition of D&D, but I know teh story well, having many novels many times and having many book AD&D edition.




And you can bet on my dwarf to chase your Kender all around with War hammer


----------



## Velmont (Sep 7, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> And you can bet on my dwarf to chase your Kender all around with War hammer




If you have some blacksmithing skills, you could be teh blacksmith of the knights (and among them, bloodweaver's character). So we will all knew each other already a bit, even if it is not necersserly as close friends. And if you see some of your tools missing, you should go see the knight. Knigths always want the best maintain armors, weapons and horseshoes. Tools are boring for kender, it can't be the kender


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 7, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Again, as with the mystics, the steel legion and the irda don't come into play until after the Chaos War.  Other than that, looking good so far.  I see Velmont has the kender stats.  I'll have to keep that page in mind next time I start a DL game.
> 
> 3rd level characters get 2700 steel.




So Hill dwarf from Neidar clan, Priest of Reorx it shall be.
Here are the stats I rolled:
9, 14, 15, 10, 13, 9


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 7, 2006)

Well after reading the DL source book, all Knights are now a PrC and not just a regular class. And there is no Paladin class. So with that, I will create a 3rd level fighter that is a squire for the Knights of the Crown. After reaching 4th level then can my character become a Knight.  

Tailspinner - How would you like to link your character to what looks like a bunch of Squires and Knights?

Strahd - Do you want to have your character begin petitioning for Knights of the Sword which is a PrC that is a cross between a cleric and a paladin? Just an idea...

Velmont - Is your character the company's cook and keeper of easly lost objects? Or do you have another idea on how to link up everyone?

Eva - Do you want us to post our characters here or in a RG thread?

-Blood


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 8, 2006)

Bloodweaver1: I'll make a RG thread shortly after I finish this post.

About the knights, I've found out that the knight PrCs were recently overhauled in the most recent DL sourcebook, Knightly Orders of Ansalon.  First and foremost, you're no longer required to have levels in the Crown PrC to take the Sword PrC, and similarly for the Rose PrC you don't the two lower-order PrCs.  The Crown PrC remained the same as in the DLCS.  The Sword PrC got a couple additional abilities: heroic initiative (as the crown knight ability) at levels 1, 4, and 7.  And an ability called defend the weak, which gives an ally adjacent to you a +1 bonus to AC, +2 at 4th level and +3 at 7th.  The rose PrC lost its spellcasting.  Finally the will save prereqs for sword and rose were dropped to +2 and +3 respectively.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 8, 2006)

Gallery thread is up


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 8, 2006)

Bloodweaver1 said:
			
		

> Strahd - Do you want to have your character begin petitioning for Knights of the Sword which is a PrC that is a cross between a cleric and a paladin? Just an idea...




Gorash StoneBless - Neidar, Hill Dwarf Cleric of Reorx 3
The dwarf will be Weaponsmith and the only dwarf who maintaining a small shrine to Reorx in the area controlled by Solamnic knights … for the other few dwarves who works around as stone masons, miners and smiths.

Eva - I just acquired War of the lance book, can I change my dwarf to be - Cleric 
of Reorx 2 / The Master 1 (focusing on Craft) ?
one more thing - Can I use a Arms & Equipment book ?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2006)

Here a quick idea for common background:

-=-=-=-=-

I suppose Invis took some time before beocming a squire or a knight. During that time, he must have done some mercenary works. During that time, he had fallen on many strange companion. Among these strange companion, he fall on Yeblin (or I should say, Yeblin fall on him). The young kender impress by the man, decided to follow him around and offer him his service as a cook. Also, he take care that his knight doesn't lose his trinkets, knights are always distracted by there duty...

Once he join the order, his first mission has been to come and support the new outpost. Most of the population are knights, but in that colony, a few dwarves have come to support, mainly to build the fortifications and to maintain the equipement of the kinght. Among them, is Gorash, the only weaponsmith and sipiritual guide of his people. He past almost all his time at his forge, maintaining the wepaons of teh outpost, or in teh small chapel dedicated to Reorx, where all dwarves pay tribute to the Creator God.

-=-=-=-=-

That's short and sweet, but it allow everyone to devellop there own background and personality. I suggest everyone put an anecdote in ihs story about something that happen between his character and anotehr character, to devellop a bit more the ties.

Tailspinner's wizard could easily come from the mercenary troop Invis was in and he decide to follow invis for his own reason.


----------



## Voadam (Sep 8, 2006)

ooh, poor rolls

http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=606529

16, 10, 11, 10, 13, 13,


----------



## Velmont (Sep 8, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> ooh, poor rolls
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=606529
> 
> 16, 10, 11, 10, 13, 13,




I think it is still better than the roll of Strahd... Sorry if I didn,t included you into the little story, I had no idea about how to introduce you into that story... I don't try to make all the five of us all great friend, but at least that we know each other a little, and maybe some will have more stories than with the other. Like in that story I made, I see Yeblin more close to Invis than Gorash, as he know Invis for more time.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 8, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> ooh, poor rolls
> 
> http://invisiblecastle.com/find.py?id=606529
> 
> 16, 10, 11, 10, 13, 13,




Poor rolls ?
And what I'm going to say with those rolls - 9, 14, 15, 10, 13, 9

But RP is RP and I need to get along with those rolls and do the best with them.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 10, 2006)

Does someone have the stats of the Hoopak or Chapak and other kender's weapon? And also, are they exotic weapon, or they martial weapon for a kender?


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 10, 2006)

The hoopak you can fight with as a small-sized staff in melee or a sling in ranged combat.  Kender treat it as a martial weapon, but to other races it's an exotic weapon (not to mention the fact that other races might get weird looks for wielding a kender weapon).  The v-portion of the hoopak is good for disarming opponents, giving the wielder a +2 bonus to attack rolls on disarm attacks.


----------



## Lot (Sep 10, 2006)

Are you still recruiting?  I was hoping to maybe play a human ranger, a second generation exile from a disgraced Solamniac Knight family.  While the PC's father is bitter about the knights, the PC is fascinated by them and wants to be connected to them.  He has taken to helping them as a guide and hoping to redeem his family.  Let me know what you think?


----------



## Velmont (Sep 10, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> The hoopak you can fight with as a small-sized staff in melee or a sling in ranged combat.  Kender treat it as a martial weapon, but to other races it's an exotic weapon (not to mention the fact that other races might get weird looks for wielding a kender weapon).  The v-portion of the hoopak is good for disarming opponents, giving the wielder a +2 bonus to attack rolls on disarm attacks.




And what about the other kender weapons? I remember the Chapak, an handaxe with a V shape on the opposite side of the head where is a slingshot. The shaft have hole, and can be use as a wind instrument. I think it is pretty much that. I find it more interesting for my kender, as it is also a tool to gather wood needed for cooking.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 10, 2006)

Here the stats of my kender, I'll wirte down teh backgrond when I'll know a bit more about the other. I might change a few thinsg to teh stats too to refelct my background.

One note, the Fruitthrow's Haversack is a family heiloom. It is simply an handy haversack that have been given from generation to generation. (As long as items is given in the kender society    )

Eva, if you want to add items to my backpack, you're welcome. You could even not told me what they are... after all, it has been the backpack of kenders for egneration, who know what can be hidden at the bottom 

*Edit:* Stats move to RG


----------



## Voadam (Sep 11, 2006)

Started making my noble in the RG. I didn't go for the elven diletante but a secretly noble bastard concept tied to the knight. The noble mechanics will mostly be connections, skills, and some martial abilities and he may well multiclass with fighter later.

Kinan Golemon, warrior attached to the good knight's company. An ugly man but a good blade to have by your side.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 12, 2006)

I have the basic character background and descripition written and will post it as soon as I finish up the character sheet. Just a little FYI - I kinda devated from my original Character concept. Its still fighter though. 

Just curious how high/long is this particular modual/adventure?

-Blood


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 12, 2006)

Blood: I adapted this from an older adventure, and made it a little more open-ended just in case (as almost always occurs in PBPs IME) the group wants to pursue a different path.  The original ended up about level 8, but depending on how things unfold, you could end up at 9 or even 10.  I tend to be generous with the ad hoc XP, so that could factor in.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 12, 2006)

Eva - I just acquired War of the lance book, can I change my dwarf to be - Cleric 
of Reorx 2 / The Master 1 (focusing on Craft) ?
one more thing - Can I use a Arms & Equipment book ?


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 12, 2006)

Strahd: Yes to the first one.  What items in particular from A&E?  (I don't have it and I haven't seen it at any of my local bookstores, so I doubt I can see it anytime soon)


----------



## Velmont (Sep 12, 2006)

Eva: For my kender, I wnated him to have the Chapak, but as I don't have the stats, I just combined the stats of an handaxe and a sling into one weapon, as it mainly that (and it can also be use as a flute for performance).

All: Our team is going to be doomed. The only social character of the group is the kender


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 12, 2006)

. .


----------



## Voadam (Sep 13, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> All: Our team is going to be doomed. The only social character of the group is the kender




Not to fear. We have an 8 charisma noble as well.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 13, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> Strahd: Yes to the first one.  What items in particular from A&E?  (I don't have it and I haven't seen it at any of my local bookstores, so I doubt I can see it anytime soon)



Naah ... I'll stay with Cleric 3, to be a "master" with 9 Int is a shame to the community.


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 15, 2006)

It looks like we're almost ready.  Hopefully we can get started this weekend.  Let me confirm the roster:

*Strahd Von Zarovich: playing Gorash the hill dwarf cleric* 
*Velmont: playing Yeblin the kender fighter/"handler"* 
*Voadam: playing Kinan the half-ogre noble* 
*Lot: playing Kell the human ranger* 
*Tailspinner: playing Alhana the elf wizard* 
*Bloodweaver1: awaiting character, post in the handler's pouch when done*


----------



## Velmont (Sep 15, 2006)

Add a description and a background to my character. might adapt the background with the background of others...


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 15, 2006)

Done.
Ready when everyone else. 

-Blood


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Sep 16, 2006)

Game on!


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 19, 2006)

Velmont - your last post was hilarious, keep it going.


----------



## Velmont (Sep 19, 2006)

Thanks... I'll try to keep it that way, but I can' tpromise to be that constant on every post... but I think that super explosive chicken story will evolve a lot during teh adventure


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Sep 22, 2006)

I apologize for my lack of posting - The end of FY is approaching my job and things are a bit hectic. I will however get back on track shortly. 

-Blood


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Sep 30, 2006)

*Absent Notification: I'll be traveling in Thailand from 6/10 to 21/10.*


----------



## Lot (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey EoS,
I was curious if you had seen my post 83.  I just raised a question IC and you hadn't told me what was happening with my character, so I wasn't sure you had seen it.  If you're working on it, please take your time.  I was just wanted to make sure you weren't waiting on me.  Thanks.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Hey Eva, I was thinking of moving around some of Myst's gear and feats so that it would be more in line with the Knight's of the Crown PrC. That would seem the best suited PrC for this type of campaign. I was thinking 'Sword', but that would be more cleric than fighter and 'Rose' has a high BaB requirement. Let me know if that is ok with you? Thanks!

-Blood


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Oct 19, 2006)

BW: Go ahead.  Personally I'd trade in tremendous charge for honor-bound.  The benefit of tremendous charge is minimal (especially if you plan on increasing your str) and you run the risk of sawing off your lance each time.   

Lot: I kinda indirectly answered in the recent posts.


----------



## Voadam (Oct 20, 2006)

I have an upcoming business trip and two immediate follow up big projects when I return. I expect to not be posting on ENworld from Wednesday 10/25 through Wednesday 11/1.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (Oct 20, 2006)

Hi, I just returned from Thailand, It is an amazing and recommended to everyone
I'm ready to resume the game as soon as I gather myself and heal from my jet leg, I'll resume posting in the next few days.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Oct 25, 2006)

Eva of Sirrion said:
			
		

> BW: Go ahead.  Personally I'd trade in tremendous charge for honor-bound.  The benefit of tremendous charge is minimal (especially if you plan on increasing your str) and you run the risk of sawing off your lance each time.




Cool. I made some changes to be more inline with picking up the Crown PrC at level 4. It requires taking a level in cleric to do it. I also changed the charaters history to be more Solmanic friendly. Everything should be in order and good to go. Please review it and let me know what you think. 

Also, in light of said changes I am going to have Myst go back and put her application in to be a Knight. Not too sure if you want to role play that or just 'make it so'? Let me know. 


-Blood


----------



## Eva of Sirrion (Nov 18, 2006)

I only counted 12 of Myst's 18 skill points spent, or did you use some of them as cross-class?

I thought for sure one of the prerequs for the crown PrC was BAB +3.  It wouldn't be possible to take it as a ftr2/clr1.  I'll double-check.

Keep in mind Myst is still with Wally now, you can broach the subject again if you wish while he's there.  You and he can swing back to the recruiting/equipment office on your way back to pick up the application materials.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Nov 18, 2006)

No, you are correct. It still requires a +3 BaB, however she will still submit the application (she will just have to server as squire for two levels instead of just one). 

Yea you can say I made a few changes. I was originally going for the Cavalier PrC, but I decided to go more DL theme. So I changed her around a bit so that the character could a better fit for the Sword PrC. And no, she no longer has her 'personal' mount (used those funds for other things). Though I think we all used 'Serviced' mounts in order to arrive at the post. Not too sure if this changes anything. 

Also - welcome back. Glad to have you with us. 


-Blood


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Dec 9, 2006)

Just checking in to see if we are still going...
Not too sure if people are still here...


-Blood


----------



## Velmont (Dec 9, 2006)

Not sure if it is still going either...


----------



## Voadam (Dec 15, 2006)

I will be away Thursday December 21 through Tuesday January 2.


----------



## Bloodweaver1 (Jan 8, 2007)

I think it is safe to say this game has long pasted from the releam of the living. Good gaming everyone. 

Hopefully we can game together again in the lands of DL. 


-Blood


----------

